

Create Cards via Email - barryclark
http://blog.trello.com/create-cards-via-email/

======
twalling
I think its great that this was an intern's project at Trello and he got to
announce it himself on their blog. Nice to see how much ownership they give
their developers and sounds like a great internship.

------
bdcravens
Haha, I didn't realize this was a new feature. I googled this and found this
feature, and was using this feature yesterday. (info was on their Support
site, but not their blog) I missed my chance for sweet karma! :-)

------
KurtMueller
I love trello but I still don't understand why I can't create more than 6
labels and assign my own custom colors to each label.

I don't understand why I can't remove a label from the board and have that
label be removed from cards throughout the board.

I don't understand why I can't change the label's color instead of changing
the color's label (if that makes any sense).

It _seems_ easy - can anybody elaborate as to why this might be more difficult
than it seems?

~~~
MartinCron
My instinct is that labels are an afterthought, and that if you're trying to
do too much with labels, you're looking for more complexity than Trello wants
to give you.

------
RobGoretsky
This is great, the next feature I'd love to see would be a way to update
existing cards via email. The use case: I create a card by forwarding an email
to my trello email address. In the meantime, the email thread continues and I
have a few more updates on it. Now I want to update the Trello card with the
updates from that email thread. If I just forward that email to Trello, it is
now creating another new card instead of updating the existing card. Would
others find this feature as useful as I would?

------
r00fus
A great feature. We used Trello to plan our trip, but found it a bit
cumbersome as a checklist of checklists (which is what we really wanted - more
like Progect [1]). We had to print out all the tasks on paper, and use it as a
real checklist - usable but a bit clunky.

[1] [http://progect-manager.en.softonic.com/palm](http://progect-
manager.en.softonic.com/palm)

------
brokentone
I was able to do this via Zapier, but never found a solid use case for this.
Do love Trello though.

------
sourc3
Can anyone here point me to a library/framework that would allow for
monitoring incoming emails (similar to this scenario) and take actions based
on email address it was sent to?

~~~
yogo
There are quite a few ways you can accomplish this with Linux + Postfix (other
MTAs too) but since you have specific email addresses you want to process mail
for as in this scenario the quickest way would be to have an alias[1] pipe to
it to your script (language agnostic in this case). You can even use a
.forward file, which might even work in the case of shared hosting.

A quick example of this for Perl is
[http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=1030830](http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=1030830)
(replace the perl script with any program)

Another way would be to setup a transport map that targets a hook that you
setup in your master.cf file but it's probably best to find more tutorials
online to understand everything that is taking place.

1\. If your domain is using a virtual alias then point the virtual domain's
recipient to the alias.

~~~
sourc3
You guys are great. Since we are building a SaaS product using a service is a
good option to get us going but eventually we want to have this function in-
house. I will check out all the pointers here (both service + custom
solution). Thanks a lot!

------
spleeder
They have done an amazing job with this. You can assign cards to people and
even label cards through email. Sweet!

